# Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung =).



## Buxxdehude (24. August 2014)

*Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Huhu moin,

ich war bis zunächst eigentlich ein glücklicher Benutzer eines Corsair Carbides 200R.
Es ist ein schickes Midi-Tower Gehäuse mit ausreichend Platz und dazu auch noch sehr kostengünstig.

Über die Kühlung und die Lautstärke hatte ich mir bis Dato des Kaufes eigentlich keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Lieber am Gehäuse ein wenig gespart und dafür eine feine Vapor-X in den Warenkorb gelegt.

Nach der Installation der PC-Komponenten tauschte ich auch die Gehäuselüfter in der Front gegen 120er Silent Wings von beQuiet. 
Markenfetischismus, der auch nochmal ordentlich ins Geld ging, aber ich dachte mir, dass es sich lohnen würde.

Eine großartige Verbesserung hinsichtlich der Temperaturen von CPU und GPU konnte ich nicht vernehmen. Sie fiel geringer aus als ich gedacht hatte.
Aber eine Tatsache war nicht zu überhören. Die Lüfter in der Front waren auf ein Leistungs/Geräuschoptimum heruntergeregelt störend.
Noch weiter heruntergeregelt hörte man sie zwar gar nicht mehr, die geförderte Menge an Luft ging aber gegen Null. (Ich weiß, die BeQuiet fördern schon so nicht allzu viel)

Schnell konnte ich das Problem erkennen: Das Carbide 200R bietet eine geschlossene Front und nur zwei schmale Lüftergitter an den Seiten, durch welche die Luft seitlich ins Gehäuse gesaugt werden soll.
Nicht sehr optimal.


Mit meiner Idee der Optimierung wollte ich mich aber finanziell nicht wieder überschlagen und habe mir im HwLuxx gebraucht erneut 2x SilentWings in der Größe von 140mm gekauft.
Obacht: Ja sie passen nicht Plug&Play in die Gehäusefront. Ich hatte schon fast überlegt mir für 90€ ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen, in welches 140er in die Front passen. Aber das muss nicht sein, denn ...

*Zutaten: 
*2x Silent Wings 140 BeQuiet be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Gebraucht für 10€
2x Lüftergitter/Staubfilter Cooltek Lüftergitter mit Filter 140mm schwarz (200600143) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kostenpunkt 3,60€ bei Caseking


*Optmierung:*
Ich habe die Frontverkleidung abgenommen ( 3 Klips an jeder Seite ).
Dann habe ich die beiden Lüfter zur Probe aufgelegt und nur die Rotormaße mit einem Bleistift übertragen, damit ich nur genau so große Löcher dremel, wie die Rotoren Luft schaufeln.
Alles zupp zupp ausgedremelt und noch die Löcher für die Befestigungspins von BeQuiet gebohrt. 

Das Manko bei der Umrüstung bzw. Optimierung von 120er Lüftern auf 140er ist, dass der unterste Laufwerkschacht nicht mehr für ein DVD Laufwerk o.Ä. geeignet ist,
da der obere 140er Lüfter ein kleines Stück oben hinausragt.
Alles halb so schlimm, der DVD-Brenner kommt einfach in die mittlere oder in die oberste Schiene. In den untersten Slot habe ich mit einem Adapter meine SSD geschraubt. Diese passt ohne Probleme hinter den Lüfter.

*Daten des PC's:*
Intel Xeon 1231v3 @Stock
AsRock H97M Pro4
Crucial Sport 8GB Ram
Sapphire 280x Vapor-X Tri-X
beQuiet E9 480W CM

*Ergebnisse:*
Damals noch mit original Frontabdeckung und den originalen Lüftern lag mein CPU im Idle bei durchschnittlich 33 Grad Celsius mit einem BeQuiet Advanced C1 Kühler.
Nach der Optimierung durch die BeQuiet Lüfter und immernoch mitsamt der originalen Frontabdeckung war ich knapp unter 30 Grad Celsisus gerutscht. Vollkommen in Ordnung und kühl, aber da war mehr drin.
Die GPU bewegte sich im Idle immer zwischen 35 und 38 Grad Celsius.

Schlussendlich nach der Optmierung der Frontabdeckung mitsamt der beQuiet 140mm Lüfter bin ich bei folgenden Idle Temperaturen. (Unter Last muss ich noch Testen, bin aber guter Dinge)
Die GPU idlet nun bei 28 Grad Celsius.

Und hier die Ergebnisse des CPU's:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Umbau eines 200R's eines anderen Modders aus einem englischen Forum hatte mich auf die Idee des Umbaus gebracht. Er hatte aber 3x 120mm Lüfter verbaut. Da ich aber den KazeMaster zur Lüfterregulierung benutze, musste ich mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen und so kam ich auf die Idee mit den 140mm Lüftern.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsci0092eij5a.jpghttp://abload.de/img/dsci0092eij5a.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsci00931qjcw.jpghttp://abload.de/img/dsci00931qjcw.jpg

Nunja, wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sonntag und hoffe, dass das Lesen meines Beitrags nicht umsonst für euch war ^_^ .
VG
Mathias


----------



## micsterni14 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Und jetzt ist es dir leise genug?

Und ja, ich muss auch sagen, obwohl ich großer BeQuiet Fan bin, finde ich die Silentwings 2 nicht besonders leise bei ü1200rpm zbsp 

Von den PureWings bin ich hingegen begeistert und auch die 140mm finde ich toll.

Die Idletemperaturen sind mir allerdings persönlich herzlichst egal, es muss beim Surfen, oder Youtube, BluRay gucken usw einfach totenstille sein. Dafür habe ich dann auch alles soweit wie möglich runter geregelt.
Beim Spielen aktiviere ich einfach schnell das OC Profil und dann höre ich den Rechner leise, bis das Spiel startet, da CPULüfter und Hecklüfter voll aufdrehen und ich den Grafikkartenkühler auf 60% stelle(trotzdem sehr leise, dank Arctic Cooling )


Besten Dank an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/82481-buxxdehude.html , sowas ist doch hier immer gern gesehen, denke ich!


----------



## Buxxdehude (24. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Hey du,

vom Lautstärkepegel hat sich einiges getan. 
Das spreche ich aber auch den 140ern zu. Die 120er Silent Wings sind über 1200 wahrlich nicht leise, da hast du recht. In Verbindung mit der geschlossenen Front war es dann doppelt unschön.
Die 140er haben ja auch nur eine max. Drehzahl von 1000rpm .
*Fazit:  *Sehr sehr leise, bei toller Kühlung.

Unter Last läuft die Vapor-X nun auf 37 Grad Celsius und der CPU wird unter DotA 2 derzeit nicht heißer als 33 Grad. Für mich eigentlich ganz passabel. 

Danke für dein Feedback .


----------



## micsterni14 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

DotA fordert nun auch nicht wirklich die Hardware^^

Lass einfach mal den 3DMark durchlaufen und dir von HWinfo die max Temperaturen auslesen? Dann weißt mehr

Welche CPU und welche Vapor ist es denn eigentlich?^^


----------



## Buxxdehude (24. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Oh ja klar, lad ich mir dann noch runter . 

Ist nen Xeon 1231V3 und die Sapphire 280x Vapor-X Tri-X.

Werd meinen Eingangspost hinsichtlich weiterer Tests dann noch updaten .


----------



## Gohrbi (25. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

... kann die Erfahrungen bestätigen. Hatte das 200R. Wirklich leise waren die Temps drinnen nicht optimal. Oder besser gesagt vollkommen Schrott.
3770 oc und 290X oc forderten das Gehäuse. HDDs hatten über 50°C, weil kein Luftzug oben im 5,25" Schacht. Habe mir ein CoolerMastger geholt und nun
kühl, leise und oc fähig.


----------



## Sam_Bochum (26. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Daran halten dann wird alles gut in sachen Airflow.
Der perfekte Airflow


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Nette Schrauberarbeit und wenn du jetzt zufrieden bist, ist doch alles tutti Is ja logisch, das größere Lüfter bei annähernd gleicher Fördermenge langsamer und damit leiser drehen können, wie ihre kleineren Vettern.

Achja, mit 37°C unter Last hast du deine Graka noch nicht wirklich gestresst. Teste die mal mit BF3/4, Metro 2033/LL oder einem der Crysis-Teile auf max...

Gruß


----------



## micsterni14 (26. August 2014)

61°C bei BF3 in 2880x1620 wäre Zbsp gut. ;D


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2014)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> 61°C bei BF3 in 2880x1620 wäre Zbsp gut. ;D


Jap, da könnte man nicht meckern Idle-Temps sind doch eh uninteressant, unter Last zeigt sich erst das wahre Gesicht...

Gruß


----------



## marioline (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Hallo

Hab das gleiche Gehäuse!
Find ich ne Klasse Idee mit den 140er Lüfter!
Bei mir schaut es so aus,das ich die SSD in dem Schacht habe.Den hast du ja aber ganz entfernt,weil sonst bring ja der Airflow nichts denke ich mal,wenn das Teil noch drin bleibt!

http://abload.de/img/20150121_1514270hucp.jpg

Wo hast du deine SSD nochmal verbaut?Könntest du mal ein Bild machen wie die verschraubt hast?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

... kurz meine Erfahrung. 4 SSD kann man in dem dafür vorgesehenen Schacht nicht unterbringen. Die
Stromkabel sind zu eng aneinander. Zum anderen paßte die GPU mit Morpheus zu lang, da wurden die beiden oberen
Schächte blockiert. Hatte sie dann alle 4 im unteren Korb mit Adapter 3,25" zu 2,5". Die HDDs mit Adapter im oberen Korb. Auf dem Bild noch mit Gummibandbefestigung.

Habe aus Verzweiflung dann das Gehäuse gewechselt.


----------



## marioline (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Hallo!Ja bei deinem Fall wirds eng!
Ich möchte mir höchstens noch ne 2te SSD einbauen.Diese kommen dann halt mit Adapter oben in den 5,25Zoll Schacht.
LogiLink AD0010 Harddisk Mounting Set, 2x 2,5" zu 3,5": Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Könnte jetzt schon keine 2te SSD unten reinbauen ohne das ich meine Grafikkarte ausbaue.Hab den Peter 2 montiert...

Hab oben nur ein DVD Laufwerk mehr benötige ich nicht!
Bin mal gespannt was das so bringt mit den 140er Lüfter der Umbau!

Bin mir noch nicht sicher welche ich nehmen soll.Hab gelesen,das der Druck der Lüfter bei Gehäuselüftern nicht so entscheidend sein soll? Wie jetzt halt bei CPU oder GPU Lüftern die einen hohen Druck haben sollen.

Denke ich nehme diese hier

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...-Luefter-Silent-Wings-2-PWM-140mm::21696.html

oder die

8588183 - 140x140x25mm EKL Wing Boost 2 300-1200 U/min 19.6

für andere Vorschläge bin ich gerne offen und dankbar...


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

... die be quiet sind bestimmt gut. Schon als 120mm laufen die bei mir flüsterleise.


----------



## marioline (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Carbide 200R Gehäuselüfter Optimierung .*

Ja hab die Be quiet 140mm PWM Bestellt!
Mal gespannt auf die Temperaturen nach dem Umbau...


----------

